# Guppy can't give birth



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i have heard of this. i cant remember the name however. if the fry is stuck, it is a problem. however i have not had this happen to my guppies ever, so i cant help much. i will however search and see if i can find anything about it. somebody should post soon (its an active forum), they will hopefully be able to do more then i can.


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for trying, I will wait for more posts.


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

I've also heard of it although never experienced it myself either. A book I have recommends close observation over a few hours and if necessary netting the fish and physically removing the obstructing fry as gently as possible. 

I'd give it 6-8 hours or more and see what happens. If it's her first one it may be a strain but when it does come out the rest will follow quickly.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

heh, that would be hard. for removal, i suggest catching the fish in a small net and keeping it so that it goes out of the water, but the bottom is dipped in so the fish is submerged but confined so it wont move much. tweasers are more percise then fingernails... but like i said, i never did it, so im just throwing thoughts out.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

3 hours is way too long. It's a judgment call, but personally I'd try and remove the fry using a net and a pair of tweezers- knowing going into it that the chances of the female making it at this point are not very good. If you have the least bit of trouble netting her- skip it- she's already stressed enough. Make sure there are lots of places for her to hide in the tank and I'd leave the lights off all together for a few days to also minimize stress.

GL, please keep us posted.


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your answers.
This morning it is the same, so many hours have passed.
Guess I will try the tweezers.
I will let you all know how it went.
Thanks.


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, did the tweezer thing.
Was like a jelly that was hanging out. Nothing more "stuck".
Will wait and see what happens.
Keep you posted.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

a jelly? so it wasn't a fry?


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

well, she is definately pregnant, she is acting like my other two females did before giving birth; not moving much, not eating, keeping away from others...

it looked like a fry, but when i went at it with the tweezers, it just kinda fell apart.

guess i am just being the nervous "father". ;

anyways, i am at work now, i will see how things are tonight. keep you posted.


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

well, she didn't survive.. 
she started to have internal hemoraging, then this morning it was all over.
by barely pressing on her abdomen, 12 babies did pop out, but they were not fully developed and still had a yellow sack. needless to say, they didn't survive either.
thanks for trying to help.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like something went wrong, and she tried to abort... 

Giving birth is just a risky time for all females.


----------

